# Tivo Premier with Lifetime and a Wireless N Adapter



## awax (Apr 15, 2004)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tivo-Premie...DVRs_Hard_Drive_Recorders&hash=item35d0382700

Buy it Now and Free Shipping for $325


----------



## Luckyluc (Jan 24, 2014)

Any luck selling? I have the same setup.


----------

